# Best Source of information for Workshop Organization



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm just wondering what is your best source of information for shop organization?
Book, video, online class, workshop?

I was saving up for a certain software, but found that I'm not having fun, and taking way to much time to make projects, in my shop because I'm constantly moving something to get to something else… And then moving it again, because it was in the way…
So… 
I decided I'd invest in the shop instead.

Your best source for shop organization? For dummies like me? I'm not good at it like some who can do such things on the fly…


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

I've not incorporated this into my shop but have used the concepts for work related projects.

5S Method

These are videos from the Down to Earth Woodworker on using 5S in his shop.
Shop Tour & 5S Strategies
Shop Tour & 5S Strategies - Part 2


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I think the 5s method has lots of good points,I would add ,think about how you use your tools and equipment,as an example something you use every day should be in a convenient location with plenty of room to use that tool.as an example your table saw might fall in that category. Items you seldom use can be put on harder to get places like upper shelves. Think about the flow of work,for instance many times when milling material you will joint one edge of your wood and then saw it on a table saw,so you don't want your table saw and jointer far apart. If I had a place to store wood out of the shop that would free up a lot of space. A simple thing like have a space for everything and everything in it's place makes work much easier. In order to keep things off the floor like cords and air hoses install more outlets and places to connect to your air supply. I like to place my compressor and dust collection outside to help keep things quieter and as far as compressors go it makes it safer due to the possibility of explosion(tank blowing up)


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Well first I think I should get all the scrap wood out of there… It's so bad that I literally need an intervention…


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I would also require an intervention to get rid of my lumber pile(s)!
I have a difficult time tossing things, scrap wood or hardware!


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Think workcells and flow. The book Lean Thinking: Banish Waste and Create Wealth in Your Corporation will help you understand the mindset.

5S is one of the methods discussed in that book since it's part of the lean concept.

Don't do a machine room, a hand tools room, a wood storage room, etc. Instead, position everything in project-related order. Overhaul the shop by shoving everything you aren't actively using to one corner of the shop. As you work and find uses for those items, they are assigned a home wherever needed.

Avoid gigantic fixtures unless they're absolutely necessary for a specific task. Instead, create small, moveable items with handles or wheels so they can be re-positioned quickly.

Perhaps sometime I'll take some pictures around the shop and give real-world examples of efficient work areas.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> ...I m constantly moving something to get to something else… And then moving it again, because it was in the way…
> - Underdog





> Well first I think I should get all the scrap wood out of there… It s so bad that I literally need an intervention…
> - Underdog


Wait, are we sharing the same shop!!

I'm dangerously close to pulling everything out, and I mean everything. What I've found in the past is that when you remove everything, you are loathe to put anything back that doesn't need to be there.

And yes, I too am drowning in wood.


----------



## CharlesHeilman (Feb 11, 2015)

There are lot of online resources for home improvements skills but last 2 years i always visit only one resource to improve my skills : *The Family Handyman*


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

For me, organization = knowing where everything is ;-) not having a shop that looks like a museum.

I figure at this point, if I start finding places to store everything I leave out, the less chance I have of finding it ;-D

I like watching Steve whathisname-the 5S guy-but honestly, guys-doesn't he kind of remind you of the anal retentive chef Phil Hartman did on SNL?

You know, I would post pictures of my shop to show you all the level of level of organization I have achieved, but I wouldn't want to embarass anyone, especially myself.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

> Overhaul the shop by shoving everything you aren t actively using to one corner of the shop.


ARGH.
Currently EVERYTHING is shoved in ALL corners of the shop….



> As you work and find uses for those items, they are assigned a home wherever needed.


HA HA!
That's my method of work flow NOW. Remember? I shift something to use something else. Problem is, the homes are all temporary….



> Perhaps sometime I ll take some pictures around the shop and give real-world examples of efficient work areas.


Oh PLEASE, PLEASE, do this!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Anyone read either of these two books?
*Working at Woodworking: How to Organize Your Shop and Your Business* by Jim Tolpin
or
*Smart Workshop Solutions: Buiding Workstations, Jigs, and Accessories to Improve your Shop* by Paul Anthony


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The problem with the books I have read, the solution is build a cabinet for everything and most of those cabinets are designed to look pretty not conserve space. Same with the video by Down to Earth WW, he builds a 2nd building for lumber and has an upstairs in his shop; well anyone can be super organized with lots of space.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Lot's of truth to that but organized doesn't always equate to efficient. If the appropriate items are not put in the second building or upstairs, he could spend more time running between them instead of being productive. So, yes, the extra space makes it easier to be organized but not necessarily efficient.



> The problem with the books I have read, the solution is build a cabinet for everything and most of those cabinets are designed to look pretty not conserve space. Same with the video by Down to Earth WW, he builds a 2nd building for lumber and has an upstairs in his shop; *well anyone can be super organized with lots of space.*
> 
> - Rick M.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> I like watching Steve whathisname-the 5S guy-but honestly, guys-doesn t he kind of remind you of the anal retentive chef Phil Hartman did on SNL?
> 
> - Robert Engel


Now that got a real laugh out of me. That was one of my favorite character's from Hartman.


----------



## jesinfla (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello, I am a slob and a pack rat - now that I got that out of the way, my problem was/is similar.

I save too much and can't seem to organize my stuff very well - hence the "I am a slob" comment

What I've done is: Searched the internet for storage solutions and shop layouts. I don't subscribe to using methodical systems - they've never worked for me.

I'm much better creating my own system and expanding it based on what I see other people do/create and by process of elimination what works best for me.

So, I built several work tables, kept the longest for my shop (there was already a bench against the wall but it wasn't very efficient).

Next, I built a bottom shelf for all the tables - I saw it on someone else bench and shop - next I built several under bench/table drawers on rollers. I got the plans and saw this from someone elses shop also - so far the best thing I've made for organization as it gets a lot of stuff out of the way.

I put up over the door shelving running the length of my shop for more storage - I'm loving all the storage - as fast as I build it I fill it LOL

I'm currently using peg board to hold the tools I use most often (I also have a 2 tier drawer tool box for items I don't use constantly) - I'm currently trying to figure out how to make drawers - I'm currently trying to make drawers for the benches and the tables - with out much success I'll add.

The peg board is going to go away once I get the drawers figured out, because I saw someone elses shop who is using cabinets for the tools - it holds more, and is more organized.

So basically, my organization is a work in progress based on what I see that I like that others have done and incorporating it in my small shop as I can.

I search the internet, find what I like, incorporate as best I can… rinse and repeat - hope that helps…


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

Buy some graph paper,measure everything that is taking up floor space, and measure each wall/floor so you have a accurate floor plan.draw your floor plan on the graph paper,maybe 1 sq=4"=3 sq =1'. now on another sheet,draw all you floor stuff from a top view,just the shape I.e looks like a square or rectangle. same scale as the floor plan,then label each,and cut out,place on your floor plan and arrange to a workable layout.don't like move it around,whole lot easier than moving 500+lb machines or cabinets.


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

I would suggest a local real estate agent or general contractor. Having more space is almost always the answer!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Ha ha! I'm not sure my wife would consider that an option….


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

> > As you work and find uses for those items, they are assigned a home wherever needed.
> >
> > - JAAune
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to slow down. I sense getting-in-a-hurry syndrome is behind the mess. Keeping things in order amounts giving each tool a home within arm's reach and always putting it back after use. A lot of people don't like spending 5 seconds replacing a tool but it really is the quickest way to work. Searching always takes more time than putting something away.

I'll wait until I have some pictures of my shop to elaborate on that.


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm only half joking about getting more space. I liked the S5 guy's videos, but his shop looks really cramped to me. Instead of hours on end micro-managing your stuff to make it fit into a tight space, put in some extra time at work and buy a bigger shop!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

A great tool for designing the layout for your shop is to get a piece of 1/4 inch thick plywood and lay it out with a grid work of squares. 1/2 in. size squares works well. So then you can let four squares equal 1 sq ft (four 1/2 squares = one 1 in sq which represent 1 sq foot in your shop). This gives you a grid that is accurate to 1/2 inch. Then carefully measure all of your stationary tools and make an accurate drawing of their foot print and either scrollsaw or bandsaw these out of the same 1/4 plywood. You need to do the same for all the cabinets, furniture, toolboxes, and workbenches that you have or will build that will be sitting on the floor. Then you can spend hours thinking of your layout and how your shop flow will work best by moving these scaled pieces around on the grid. Some people actually will also cut walls out of the same plywood with the doors and windows cut out. You can mark all of your electrical pipes in the floor and also all of your outlets and boxes. When you finish with the way that you want it it's easy to come up with a nice drawing.

I spent around forty hours at my desk using this system to design my shop. I lot of the thinking was in trying to visualize actually working in the shop and how to best make all of the compromises that are needed. It's also a great way to figure out where floor outlets, dust pipe, and various other things need to be.

You can also use a graphics or cad program to do the same thing. My electrician loved the way my layout showed him everything he needed to know. He sat down at my desk and worked out his material and cost from the layout.
I have been in my shop now for a good many months and I have never regretted the 40 hours I spent with that grid. I am happy with my layout. It was also invaluable in determining the size and number of pieces of shop furniture that I had to build.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

After reading this and looking at my shop, I have decided that as soon as I finish the remodel on the house
12 years and going, I will build a third stall on my two stall garage for my cramped shop. This will give me
at least 10 years to plan it and then I might be to old to use it and will not have to worry about it. Or I
could get rid of two of my project saws in the shop and that would give me more room to move. I did 
not really need them but the free price tag would not let me pass them up. I think I will just have to 
think about this for a while.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

> Sounds like you need to slow down. I sense getting-in-a-hurry syndrome is behind the mess.


Well. Maybe. No one has ever accused me of being in too big a hurry… Mom used to say she had to drive a stake to see if I was moving…
But I think it's more a matter of setting finishing a(ny) project as a priority, and shop organization and work flow structure just never happened.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I find just poking through the "SHOPS" tab at the top of the page on a regular basis gives me all sorts or great ideas in a very short period of time. Nothing like pictures to get an idea across.

And with so many creative and brilliant people willing to share on this forum, I find it a great resource.


----------



## egs42 (Aug 10, 2014)

> I ve not incorporated this into my shop but have used the concepts for work related projects.
> 
> 5S Method
> 
> ...


Great pointers - thanks for the resources!


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

Work shop organization to me is one thing: having a place to put things away. You can't get much done when the shop is a mess. 25 years ago I started building my own shop cabinets to organize my shop, and eventually wrote a book about it: Practical Shop Cabinets. Google it and visit my shop tour to get some ideas for your shop. There is probably more things stored and more working area in the 8×12 area of my model corner than many have in their whole shop.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Tom, 
First off, that shop is WAY too neat.

And second, I hate you!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very very nice Tom


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

> Tom,
> First off, that shop is WAY too neat.
> 
> And second, I hate you!
> ...


Why thanks Joe. What a nice guy!!!


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

"...but found that I'm not having fun, and taking way to much time to make projects, in my shop because I'm constantly moving something to get to something else… And then moving it again, because it was in the way…"

I don't think I can help you much. I work out of a one car garage which also has a washer/dryer, H/w heater, freezer and a set of industrial storage shelves along one wall.

All of my tools are on mobile bases. Only the table saw and workbench/outfeed table/assembly table is in a fixed position.

I wrote a blog of my garage/shop makeover. Maybe you will get some inspiration for your shop.
http://lumberjocks.com/MT_Stringer/blog/36493

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Tom, I do hope you caught that as "tongue in cheek" !

I looked at your workshop pix and was INSTANTEOUSLY jealous! I left a 1200 sq ft shop back in Tennessee when we moved here to Ga, and my new shop is 400 ft smaller. You shop looks fantastic and I'd kill to have a shop building as big as yours!


----------

